

Big Data in Excel - live stream - vj44
https://datanitro.com/meetup_live_stream.html

======
DataGuru007
I have large databases I need to drill down on. Any help on the best way to do
this would be greatly appreciated

~~~
vj44
I'm Victor, one of the founders of DataNitro. Please reach out to me at
victor@datanitro.com, I'll help you with this.

~~~
DataGuru007
Thank you Victor I will email you tomorrow AM.

